# 2 Blackhawks down



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Had a KSL alert this morning about it. Pretty crazy!









2 National Guard Black Hawk helicopters crash in American Fork Canyon


Two Utah National Guard Black Hawk helicopters crashed following an incident in American Fork Canyon early Tuesday.




www.fox13now.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like everybody got out ok. Glad to hear.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wow. So glad they survived.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I drove to the top of Mineral Basin was 1988. Road wasn't too bad, the ole CJ-7 walked up there like it was nothing. This was long before Snowbird defiled that beautiful area with ski lifts and granola bar wrappers. 

Anywho, this past summer I took the family on a drive up there. I was blown away by how bad the road had gotten, full lockers front and rear in the jeep and crawling up some pretty nasty obstacles. We made it up 2/3 of the way before turning around and heading back down. I like to drive up rough roads... but the older I get the less I like to fix broken crap. Heh... 

Its a beautiful area for sure.

-DallanC


----------

